# 2005 TCR Composite color match



## robpar (Jan 26, 2008)

Has anybody tried matching the "metallic red" on the 2005 TCR's? I've tried auto body shops and they could not (well, they could if they repainted the whole thing)
I need to repaint a portion of the head tube and a new fork.


----------

